# Norton System Works



## Rocky1 (Apr 29, 2005)

Please help. I bought a new computer: 160GB HD, 1104MB RAM, and 32 GB processor. I have been able to install all programs except for Norton's 2005 System Works. The Windows Firewall is disabled. I have been able to install Check It and Norton Go Back. However, when I attempt to install anything else, it keeps stopping during the install and a message appears that states, "an error has occurred". The only option is retry or cancel. This message keeps appearing only when the status bar incates updating component registration. I have the original disk and it has my virus program on it. Any help much appreciated :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

How do you connect to the internet? Are you connected during the install?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IMO, you're probably lucky that NSW doesn't install.  I've pretty much had it with Norton's products, and the only one I still use is Partition Magic.


----------



## shari (Dec 27, 2004)

*Did you resolve the problem?*

Hi, I'm having the exact same problem and I've tried all the troubleshooting steps on their website and I'm still getting that same error. If you resolved the issue I'd love to know what you did. 

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you used other Norton products in the past? Did you uninstall the other products before loading this one.

If you have uninstalled all Norton products, go to program files and delete any norton folders you see.

If this does not work. See this page. http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...sf&view=docid&dtype=&prod=&ver=&osv=&osv_lvl=)


----------



## shari (Dec 27, 2004)

*Terrister*

I am reinstalling Norton after reinstalling WinXP. Norton was the first piece of software I tried to reinstall so there was nothing on the system. I did several of the Knowledgebase articles on Symantec's website. They have an article about this specific problem. It told me to updated the Verisign Certificate and everything went fine with that. 

In services.msc, Windows Installer is Started, Manual. Event Log is Started, Automatic. Task Scheduler is Started, Automatic. I set up a test Task Scheduler with the calculator and it worked fine so I tried the install again but the error persisted. 

I continued to the complete uninstall thru Add/Remove Programs and followed up with SymNTR tool they have to remove all registry entries, etc. I deleted all Temp files, opened msconfig and changed it to Selective Startup w/Load System Services and Use Original Boot.INI. After restarting I disabled the XP Firewall and tried the install again and I'm still getting the same error at exactly the same spot in the installation. 

Any suggestions would be great! :4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The error message you got gives us very little to go on. I think you may need to contact Symantec about this. I have installed a lot of Norton products and never seen this. 

If you have been online without virus protection, I would do an online scan just to rule out viruses. www.antivirus.com


----------

